# A few pics (ie lots) from TGM today.



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2008)

Thought I'd share a few of the pics I took today while at TGM.  I had a great day.  Enjoyed meeting everyone 

I also "fell in love" with this little guy:







The TGM tanks were spectacular 






Same tank again, after a quick water change.  The added buffers and such (TGM use RO on all their tanks) caused a brilliant misty mountain effect:











Sneaked a shot of the UKAPS guys chin wagging:






If you moved your hand over the top of the tanks, all the fish would swarm to it in the hope of a feed:






Lastly, I'm not sure if this was my favourite of the 3 tanks because all 3 were amazing.  Its hard to say I had a favourite but I really did like this one:






Anyhow, more pics can be found here:

http://deviant-uk.org/pics/aquatics/UKAPS_TGM_April_2008/


----------



## zig (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks Dev


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Apr 2008)

Its a pity all these places are west but thanks for the piccies.

I agree with you on the tanks.  Although I'm not a huge fan of the whole carpeting+nature style that tank does have a great look to it and you can't beat a large shoal of cardinals.

Must say the lighting doesn't seem that bright on the tanks!!  Are they all low light or just the way the pics came out?

Andy


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2008)

Its more how the pics came out (and after some tweaking in a RAW editor).  They were all lit with halides.  Two dual lights on this tank if I remember correctly.  Its also a pic taken looking down the long side of the tank.

I wish I'd taken pics of the overall tanks now!  Just so carried away with snapping closeups


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2008)

Wow, some great pics there. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2008)

Not only did I feel inadequate looking at the tanks, I did again once everyone got their cameras out


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

Great photos, Steve.  Thanks for sharing.

I'll try to get some more up soon.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2008)

Thanks 

Looking forwards to seeing everyone else's photos


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Must say the lighting doesn't seem that bright on the tanks!!



All tanks were well-lit, mostly with halide and T5.

Photography was very tricky with reflections etc.   No disrespect to Steve (my photos probably aren't better) but the photos really don't do the main display tanks justice, as their sheer size is really quite special.  Seeing Amano shrimp crawling up and down 50cm tall rocks is a rare sight indeed that I won't forget.  Not to mention watching rasboras etc. shoal up and down a 10 feet expanse.  I could go on...


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2008)

Shame I couldn't make it  looks like it was fun.
Thanks for sharing the photos, great setups there, anyone managed to get some full tank shots?


----------



## TDI-line (7 Apr 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Not only did I feel inadequate looking at the tanks, I did again once everyone got their cameras out



Lol.


----------

